# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Eva Holbrook: Slash's Little Sister & More

## Ed Goist

This is pretty cool...
Eva Holbrook tells us about one of her dreams, and performs a killer original tune on her 4-string Schwab Tele-e-mando.
Heck of a dream...
_"...Only Barbie guitars..."_

----------


## JEStanek

Bad dream, cool video!

Jamie

----------


## journeybear

Actually, great dream, just a bit of rude treatment there. Nice little number. Ed, you have a very limited amount of time to post this to the Women With Mandolins thread before I do!  :Grin: 

(She has been mentioned before there, on her own and as a member of her family band, SHEL, named for herself and her sisters: Sarah, Hannah, Eva and Liza. Videos abound ...)

----------


## sunburst

If I ever play drums in a band again, I want _her_ in the band. Pat your foot through that tune as she plays it. "Perfect" timing all the way through.

----------


## journeybear

She is a pro. Thanks to this I have been checking out more music from her and SHEL, and they are a breath of fresh air. Thanks for turning us on to her/them, Ed! And she can keep the hat, no matter what the drummer said. (Might want to ease up on the late night anchovies, though ... )

----------


## Magnus Geijer

That was awesome!

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Pretty incredible indeed -great playing and also great composition

----------


## TonyEarth

wow. that _is_ pretty cool...

----------


## Chinn

That was a great vid! and then I clicked through to their version of the Battle of Evermore- great also!

----------


## hhold

cool and cute

----------


## Mark Hudson

Damn.... :-)

----------


## mfeuerst

Ed,
Thanks for introducing us to SHEL.  Great mandolin and in an unusual (for most us) context.

----------


## Elliot Luber

I wasn't much on the story, but she can play!

----------


## chasray

I like her.

----------


## Ed Goist

I just discovered a recording of this tune (officially titled _'Born From Jets'_) with full instrumentation. It is apparently from Eva's solo album entitled_ "The Very Last Dream"_.
This is so awesome I almost can't believe it. There is a definite 'Eric Johnson vibe' happening here IMO.
This is killer stuff! It will be fun watching this young woman's career develop..."The Electric Sarah Jarosz".

----------


## sunburst

Maybe it's just me, but give me the "live" solo version in the (fake?) bedroom any day over the overdubbed, layered, reverb-smeared one from the album.

----------


## Ed Goist

Eva Holbrook + Schwab Tele-mando + Peavey Classic 30 = Another fine e-mando video.

----------


## JonK331

Thanks for posting this!  It's so refreshing to see young musicians (SHEL) playing this kind of music at this level.  Awesome!

----------


## Ed Goist

Interesting interview with Eva Holbrook

----------


## journeybear

Ed - Rebecca Lovell called, wondering why she hasn't heard from you in a while.  :Confused: 

From the interviewer's preface: I must admit that I have never given the mandolin much thought. For some reason it brings images of renaissance fairs and court jesters to my mind. This my friend is what is called ignorance. For you see the mandolin has had an impressive career as a musical instrument since its creation in the seventeenth century. The mandolin is a well respected instrument that has been picked up by some modern day heavy weights. Don Felder of the Eagles, John Paul Jones of Led Zeppelin, Jerry Garcia of the Grateful Dead, Peter Buck of REM, and David Bowie just to name a few. Even Green Day's Billie-Joe Armstrong played it on their album _Warning_. And just like them Eva Holbrook from the band SHEL picked up a mandolin offered to her by her father in a Fort Collins music store. 

Heady company.* Now, I knew about John Paul Jones and Peter Buck, but the others ... Pretty sure Jerry's second instrument was banjo (or pedal steel), and he got some buddy of his to play mandolin here and there - I forget his name, he wasn't half bad. As to the others - this is the first I'm hearing about this. Can anyone corroborate? Please do, before I spend the next half hour trying to verify. Thanks!

And no kidding - thanks, Ed, for spreading the word about Eva. She's a good 'un!  :Mandosmiley: 

* Even more impressive is the role Eva's father had in the careers of so many accomplished musicians. And that music store in Fort Collins has quite the customer list. Who knew?  :Wink: 

PS: OK, The Eagles and Green Day have indeed made it onto the Mandolin Rock Songs list, but not Bowie. Back to the search ...

PPS: Not seeing any evidence of Bowie playing mandolin, but I have found one cut which features the instrument: "Fantastic Voyage" from The Lodger (1979) - mandolin by Simon House, Adrian Belew, and Tony Visconti

I see that the chorus of "Wild Is The Wind" from Stationtostation begins with: You touch me, I hear the sound of mandolins but this is a lyric snippet, and a cover at that.

----------


## Rodney Riley

> [URL="http://www.zaf622.com/html/interview_20.html"]Interesting interview with Eva Holbrook


Thanks Ed, very interesting. We now have 8 tickets to see SHEL here in Illinois. The place they are performing at is limited to only 120 tickets being sold. Our two granddaughter are really excited. Oh, and their Papa too.  :Smile:

----------


## mfeuerst

I saw SHEL do a set just a few days ago, including a new song that was terrific.  Overall it was about what I expected although in this particular setting we got more total ensemble sound than mandolin in specific.  All the ladies are talented and engaging and certainly on the rise.  Actually I was most impressed with Liza's percussion.

----------


## mrmando

> Even more impressive is the role Eva's father had in the careers of so many accomplished musicians. And that music store in Fort Collins has quite the customer list. Who knew?


Yes, pity that the Fort Collins Art Zine hath not the wherewithal to employ either a fact checker or a copy editor.

----------


## Rodney Riley

> Actually I was most impressed with Liza's percussion.


Understand about the drumming... just snappin fingers and using a notebook.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9g0A...eature=related

And havin fun in the barnyard... :Smile:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ9ClqNEfOA

----------


## journeybear

> Yes, pity that the Fort Collins Art Zine hath not the wherewithal to employ either a fact checker or a copy editor.


Nor a writer a bit more up on grammar.  :Wink:  But if that had been the case, there would be less amusement for those of us who notice these things. In that respect, a duller, drearier world 'twould thus be.  :Smile:

----------


## Rodney Riley

OK Ed and journeybear. How does she get that Weber, in snow and with gloves on, to sound better than my playin?  :Laughing: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/iLoveSHELmusic

----------


## Elliot Luber

What he said...  :Smile:

----------


## Rodney Riley

Hopefully I will get a chance to ask her tonight.  :Smile:  They are going to be at Bethalto IL. tonight @7pm. Then going up to St. Charles IL Fri-Sat and Sunday. Venue they are playing tonight only selling 120 tickets, which I purchased 16 for our family and some friends. I think my two granddaughters are almost excited as their Papa. I know our church band leader said he was more excited to seeing them than he is about the MercyMe concert we are going to Friday night. :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

> OK Ed and journeybear. How does she get that Weber, in snow and with gloves on, to sound better than my playin?


Geez, I dunno - talent maybe?  :Disbelief:  Come on, man - don't set yourself up like that!  :Laughing: 

Illinois is just two states away for Ed, and those are weekend dates. Do I hear him shouting, "Road trip!"?  :Grin: 

According to the website http://shelmusic.com/shows/ nothing else on this eastern swing.

----------


## Rodney Riley

[QUOTE=journeybear;994490]Geez, I dunno - talent maybe?  :Disbelief:  Actually I want to believe youth has more to do with it.

Illinois is just two states away for Ed, and those are weekend dates. Do I hear him shouting, "Road trip!"?  :Grin:  _Come on Ed! We'd love to have ya visit,  just wish it wasn't so close to Chitown_

----------


## journeybear

Well, youth ... too late for that  :Wink:  Actually, once upon a time, when I was playing on the street a lot, it started getting pretty cold in the fall (Boulder) and tried wearing my gloves. Um, mixed results, shall we say? These were nylon shell fiber fill, and while I could get a halfway decent slide, fretting caused a lot of fretting  :Grin:  and some pretty dull sounds. I ended up playing regularly and putting them on between songs. I imagine thinner wool or leather gloves might do better, but might get torn up pretty fast.  :Frown:

----------


## Ed Goist

According to their Facebook page they've just upgraded their touring vehicle, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a midwest tour with stops in Cleveland, Pittsburgh, or maybe even here.

Here's a pic they posted today on FB with the following caption:
_New shoes and a brand new, homemade djembe case.... St. Louis, here we come!_



One more fun pic. Caption:
_Gotta make sure you pack the important things!!_



An interesting cross-over to our thread on favorite pedals.  :Grin:

----------


## Rodney Riley

If I have a chance to talk to them I'll tell them FastEddie wants them to come over that way... :Smile:  If they get over towards Mentor. The wife has an aunt and uncle that live there. Might have to visit... :Smile:

----------


## Ed Goist

Thanks Rodney. Enjoy the show tonight!
Would love to see pics too, if you can and want to take some.

----------


## journeybear

St. Louis? Hmmm ... didn't see anything after this weekend's gigs on the website. Well, if they should ever get tired of winter weather and consider a Keys getaway, that would be A-OK with me!

----------


## Rodney Riley

WOW people... If you ever have a chance' you have to see these girls. Sara's interaction with the crowd brought on a lot of laughs. Did talk to Eva a bit and suggested she look up the Cafe. Told her if it wasn't for two members, journeybear and Ed Goist, "fasteddie" I wouldn't have heard of the group. Eva said, "fasteddie" how come that name sounds familiar". Now Ed, you have to make a point to see them an introduce yourself.  :Laughing: 


On some of their songs she said she was trying alternate tunings. When I ask her about it, she tunes the G down to an F.

 :Frown:  pictures :Frown:  left the camera sittin' on the table the whole evening... didn't take a single one :Frown: 
 :Crying:

----------


## journeybear

Glad you had such a good time. Not at all surprised, of course! And thanks for putting me and Ed on the hot seat.  :Disbelief:  Hope to be able to live up to expectations. Any time Eva wants to join up here, she will be most welcome, and I'm sure she will be an insightful contributor. And if she sees this, I hope she and her sisters seriously consider the notion of a working vacation or mini-tour of the Florida Keys this winter. Glad to help any way I can.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

